# Mylo passed away



## koshergrl (Dec 5, 2016)

It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 5, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.


So sorry to hear that, KG,


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 5, 2016)

_
Dogs' lives are short, too short, but you know that going in. You know the pain is coming, you're going to lose a dog, and there's going to be great anguish, so you live fully in the moment with her, never fail to share her joy, or delight in her innocence, because you can't support the illusion that a dog can be your lifelong companion. There's such beauty in the hard honesty of that, in accepting and giving love while always aware it comes with an unbearable price. Maybe loving dogs is the way we do penance for all the other illusions we allow ourselves and for the mistakes we make because of those illusions.


Dean Koontz_


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 5, 2016)

She died after dark and it was raining, so we couldn't really go out and bury her right away. I had a full houseful this weekend as my son and his family were there as well. The younger kids can't really remember a time without her. She died in my room, and I couldn't leave her there, so we wrapped her up in a towel and laid her out in the garage on a table we have out there, it's sort of like the old-fashioned "laying out" that people used to do when a person died...they'd lay out the person on the dining room (or kitchen!) table until they brought the casket or had otherwise prepared them for burial.

It kind of gave the kids a chance to say goodbye, weird as it sounds.

I have a big backyard, we'll bury her near a rose bush.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.




Sorry kosher most of us know how you feel.


.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 5, 2016)

She had cancer, we knew she was dying. Which is hard in a whole different way than her actually passing. Actually it's harder.

I work with a woman who lost a dog a few months ago. She was hysterical for weeks. She missed work. She spent thousands of dollars trying to save her aged bull dog mix, when it was obvious he was just on his way out. He was old, he was dying. And she was frantic.

I feel sort of bad that I'm not more obviously devastated...but I just don't lose it when people and animals die. Good grief, I'd be unable to function at all if I completely lost it every time someone died.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 5, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.


kg, that is tough, my best to you


----------



## depotoo (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm so  sorry.  My heart breaks for you.
I know it is rough, still having trouble having lost my baby earlier in the year.
Had him for 17 years.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 5, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.




Oh sweetie, I'm sorry.

RIP Mylo.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 5, 2016)

My condolences, KG.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 5, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> She had cancer, we knew she was dying. Which is hard in a whole different way than her actually passing. Actually it's harder.
> 
> I work with a woman who lost a dog a few months ago. She was hysterical for weeks. She missed work. She spent thousands of dollars trying to save her aged bull dog mix, when it was obvious he was just on his way out. He was old, he was dying. And she was frantic.
> 
> I feel sort of bad that I'm not more obviously devastated...but I just don't lose it when people and animals die. Good grief, I'd be unable to function at all if I completely lost it every time someone died.



By her having cancer and in the process of dying you have already been thru a lot of the grief on a daily basis, already knowing her time was limited. In contrast, if she passed suddenly without any foreknowledge, you would probably experience your grief differently & more dramatic.

You & your family do whatever you need to do in order to take care of her final arrangements & helps you thru the process of saying goodbye to a beloved friend.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 5, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.



Oh no....I'm so so sorry    (((Hugs)))


----------



## G.T. (Dec 5, 2016)

Rip Mylo


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.


Jeeze koshergrl get over to the pet rescue and adopt a new dog fast.

You're just torturing yourself the longer you wait.

Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > She had cancer, we knew she was dying. Which is hard in a whole different way than her actually passing. Actually it's harder.
> ...


If my cat were in pain I would have no trouble putting him down at the vet's.

Then I would just find a new cat fast.

I am not a dog person.  Dogs are great for deterring burglary and for hunting and for jogging with you.

But they require too much love and affection and so a cat is better for me.

My cat is an Angora and they are dog-like enough for me.

But I could not be happy without a pet of some kind.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> She had cancer, we knew she was dying. Which is hard in a whole different way than her actually passing. Actually it's harder.
> 
> I work with a woman who lost a dog a few months ago. She was hysterical for weeks. She missed work. She spent thousands of dollars trying to save her aged bull dog mix, when it was obvious he was just on his way out. He was old, he was dying. And she was frantic.
> 
> I feel sort of bad that I'm not more obviously devastated...but I just don't lose it when people and animals die. Good grief, I'd be unable to function at all if I completely lost it every time someone died.


You can get chip implants at the vet's and then register your ownership on a Florida website.

This is about the only way to deal with a runaway pet.

Dogs rarely run away but cats often do.

I believe in constant supervision for all pets including dogs and cats and not letting them run wild without supervision.  I go for walks with my cat all the time after the dog walkers are all home and in bed.

Usually after a very long walk around the block my cat finally lies down at my feet and rolls over, and meows, which means he now wants me to pick him up and carry him back home where it is warm and dry and where the food it.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> _Dogs' lives are short, too short, but you know that going in. You know the pain is coming, you're going to lose a dog, and there's going to be great anguish, so you live fully in the moment with her, never fail to share her joy, or delight in her innocence, because you can't support the illusion that a dog can be your lifelong companion. There's such beauty in the hard honesty of that, in accepting and giving love while always aware it comes with an unbearable price. Maybe loving dogs is the way we do penance for all the other illusions we allow ourselves and for the mistakes we make because of those illusions.
> 
> 
> Dean Koontz_


I already have a burial pillow case in reserve for my cat for the day when he finally goes the way of all the Earth as well.

We as humans are like gods compared with our dogs and cats.  We will most likely outlive them.

Herodotus had an interesting proverb in his book "The Histories" about death:

"In peacetime sons bury their fathers.  In war time fathers bury their sons."

We as pet owners are doomed with the foreknowledge that at some point we will bury our pets as well.

For my cat I have a spot picked out for a burial place way up in the mountains where I also go to hunt deer.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 6, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.
> ...


Naw, I still have a dog, Snoop (he's my profile pic).


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 6, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my Rat Terrier this summer and still miss the little shit. He had a HUGE personality and it wasn't all fun and games but he was quite the companion, like having a kid around.

My guy went pretty quick and too soon for his breed and I had to take him in to do the deed. It was all so sudden, one day he was running around like a puppy at the dog park and four days later he couldn't play or eat. I don't know if it's better fast or slow, I thought slow would be better to have time to adjust.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 6, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > She had cancer, we knew she was dying. Which is hard in a whole different way than her actually passing. Actually it's harder.
> ...


Do you put your cat on a lead?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 6, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Sorry for your loss. I lost my Rat Terrier this summer and still miss the little shit. He had a HUGE personality and it wasn't all fun and games but he was quite the companion, like having a kid around.
> 
> My guy went pretty quick and too soon for his breed and I had to take him in to do the deed. It was all so sudden, one day he was running around like a puppy at the dog park and four days later he couldn't play or eat. I don't know if it's better fast or slow, I thought slow would be better to have time to adjust.


I don't think slow is better for the animal, I felt terrible for Mylo.

Last night I had a cup of tea in my bedroom, and when I got up I started looking around for a place to put it out of her reach. She used to slurp down any coffee or tea left down where she could get it, the minute you walked out of the room.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

You mentioned Mylo many times, so I feel I sort of know your dog.  You may be tempted to get another animal in a while.  Remember dogs drool and cats rule!  Trust me on this one.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> You mentioned Mylo many times, so I feel I sort of know your dog.  You may be tempted to get another animal in a while.  Remember dogs drool and cats rule!  Trust me on this one.




In some types of dogs droolng is an asset.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.



Sorry for your loss- best wishes.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> You mentioned Mylo many times, so I feel I sort of know your dog.  You may be tempted to get another animal in a while.  Remember dogs drool and cats rule!  Trust me on this one.


I think it would be hard for a dog person to switch over to cats.

Cats are very reserved and sometimes they want affection and sometimes they do not.

Dogs are affectionate all the time -- overly affectionate for a cat lover.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Last night I had a cup of tea in my bedroom, and when I got up I started looking around for a place to put it out of her reach. She used to slurp down any coffee or tea left down where she could get it, the minute you walked out of the room.


My cat will taste any food or drink that I leave out too.

I have to put it in the fridge if I need to step away for a phone call etc.

He hates liquor though -- won't go near it.  Shakes his head too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

What do you people want?  I cough up a present as often as I can.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

Mylo is in dog/cat heaven.

I am guessing the dogs chase the cats there same as down here on Earth.

After studying Descartes in depth regarding Philosophy and his particular view of animals, I have to disagree with him.

Animals clearly have souls same as people do.

Animals sleep, dream, twitch in their sleep, love, hate, fear, and all the things that humans do and feel.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Do you put your cat on a lead?


My cat actually comes to me when I call to him.

I trained him since he was born to recognize his name "Snowball" (he is a white Angora) and to him that means come here for food.

So I don't need a leash of any kind.

When we moved cross country I put a harness on him with a tether to make sure he did not escape from the cargo area of my SUV while we travelled for 2 days.

Other than this I have never used the harness and leash on him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.



My condolences.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 6, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Do you put your cat on a lead?
> ...


Awww. He sounds delightful. I'm mainly a dog person, but I love cats too.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 6, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.
> ...


I feel terrible saying this..but it's sort of nice. Mostly I miss her...but boy I do enjoy the fact that I don't have 10-14 lbs of hot prickly dog laying across my legs or against my butt in bed.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> What do you people want?  I cough up a present as often as I can.



We appricate the gift.
But no insect or rodent gifts till you get better.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> [
> 
> I feel terrible saying this..but it's sort of nice. Mostly I miss her...but boy I do enjoy the fact that I don't have 10-14 lbs of hot prickly dog laying across my legs or against my butt in bed.



Bed arrangements can be tricky. My Dingo is 45 pounds, the Greyhound pup is 80 pounds. Both of them sleep in bed with my wife and I. I don't think I could sleep without them..

My Dingo is 11, but in perfect health according to her last vet visit. Losing a dog is second only to losing a child.


----------



## keepitreal (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.


I'm so sorry


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 6, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed  for ten years.
> ...


I have to agree.  I lost my 18-yr-old Doxie a few months ago and waited almost three months before I found a ne little companion at a rescue "adoption clinic".  She's butt-ugly and has a few behavioral problems, but we'll get past all that with lots of love and patience.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.




I post this every time someone starts a thread like this one. Posted it for myself on another board last month...

My Dog: The Paradox - The Oatmeal


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 6, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Mylo was in perfect health too...she was 12 though and once she got sick it went pretty quickly.

I've lost a lot of animals over the years and it's always bad. Once Snoop is gone (he's 11 I think) I'm finished with pets.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 6, 2016)

hjmick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > It's the first time I've slept alone in my bed for ten years.
> ...



That is funny!


----------



## hjmick (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




And oh so true...

Sorry to hear about Mylo. Just remember, he had a good life with you.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> You mentioned Mylo many times, so I feel I sort of know your dog.  You may be tempted to get another animal in a while.  Remember dogs drool and cats rule!  Trust me on this one.


Lol..no, I'm set on this, I'm done with the dogs, possibly forever. Definitely until long after Snoop passes.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You mentioned Mylo many times, so I feel I sort of know your dog.  You may be tempted to get another animal in a while.  Remember dogs drool and cats rule!  Trust me on this one.
> ...



Dogs have their charm.  They make good kneeding pads and all you have to do is point out a squirrel in the yard for hours of fun.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 6, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I've had a lot of dogs, and seen a lot of dogs go. I'm just done. Probably forever, possibly not.


----------



## Toro (Dec 6, 2016)

So sorry to hear it, KG. I lost my pup two months ago. It was painful.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Date protection for your daughter at college:






Cats are very concerned about your sleep habits too.




That's me about 3:45am, I can turn on the light too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 6, 2016)

Toro said:


> So sorry to hear it, KG. I lost my pup two months ago. It was painful.



  sorry Toro


----------



## norwegen (Dec 6, 2016)

Sorry to hear, KG.  Prayers.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 7, 2016)

I know the feels, I lost all three of my pups this year :/     Lost the ladies around Memorial Day (They were both 18) and we lost "the puppy" last month (He was 12)

Yukon, "the pup" was a rotten husky, Kyska was a husky/whippet, and Sally was a border collie/Irish Wolfhound mix:


>



I've lost 18 dogs and 2 cats over my lifetime now, not sure I'll be getting any more...


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 7, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I've had a lot of dogs, and seen a lot of dogs go. I'm just done. Probably forever, possibly not.


I started out with a wild rabbit as a pet when I was in preschool.  Caught it myself.

Eventually graduated to rescued wild birds.

Then to tame parrots.

The local feral cats adopted me about 5 years ago and I started feeding them.

They were calico Angora's.

They had 30 kittens which I rescued and found homes for.

The most beautiful kitten born was a white Angora with blue eyes which I kept for myself.  He is almost 3 years old now.

He has figured out that us Giants give out good food and are fun to play tricks on.

One of his favorite tricks is to hide under the furniture and when I walk by he jumps out onto my foot and grabs it with his 20 claws and bites it with his sharp teeth.

He has learned that when the Giants' eyes are open then the Giant feeds him whenever he meows.

And when the Giants' eyes are close then the Giants do not move.

So every morning around 5 a.m. he jumps up on my chest and licks my eyelids until my eyes open.

I don't need an alarm clock.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2016)

I have 11 dogs, I like them better than any of the wives I've had...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 7, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> I know the feels, I lost all three of my pups this year :/     Lost the ladies around Memorial Day (They were both 18) and we lost "the puppy" last month (He was 12)
> 
> Yukon, "the pup" was a rotten husky, Kyska was a husky/whippet, and Sally was a border collie/Irish Wolfhound mix:
> 
> ...


Nice pictures!
I've said the same thing over the years and still, I always find space in my home and heart for new fur-fam kids.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 7, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a lot of dogs, and seen a lot of dogs go. I'm just done. Probably forever, possibly not.
> ...


Neat analogies.  My two remaining cats were both feral rescues.  Sherman was about 9 days old and we nursed him with goat's milk.  Peepers was 8-10 weeks old when "rescued".  He's been a hard sell but has recently started taking treats out-of-hand and will allow himself to be petted, as long as no one else notices.  My recent pup is a rescue dog who does appear to have a few problems (not housebroken and gives no discernable signals when relief is needed).  But I enjoy them all.


----------

